# Ein leidiges Thema diese Transparenz?!



## grimmkat (13. April 2005)

Hallöchen, nachdem mir dieses Forum bereits einmal erfolgreich bei der Lösung meines Problems geholfen hat, ist auch schon das nächste am Start.
Also, dieses mal habe ich ein Foto, dass aufs Cover eines Kataloges kommen soll und dieses muss nun von vollständig untransparent (im oberen Bereich) langsam an Transparenz zunehmen - bis vollständig transparent im unteren Bereich! Ist vielleicht ein bisschen schwer das Problem klar zu schildern, quasi bräuchte man einen Verlauf für die Transparenz, von untransparent zu transparent, hoff das ist so einigermaßen verständlich. 
So recht weiß ich nicht auf welchem Weg ich das Ergebnis erreichen soll, denn in einem Verlauf kann ich wohl kaum mit Transparenz arbeiten. Wer also eine Antwort hat und entweder mit Freehand, Corel oder Photoshop, Photopaint arbeitet- nur her damit! Ich wär sehr erfreut!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2005)

Guckst du hier - dort werden Ebenenmasken erklärt, die genau deine gewünschte Aufgabe/Ergebnis erfüülen und das "mit" Verläufen


----------



## Kopernikus (14. April 2005)

Hallo Grimmkat,
schön das es beim erstenmal geklappt, na dann noch mal.
Du hast in CorelDraw viele Möglichkeiten zur Objektransparenz.
Einmal in CD selber links in der der Werkzeugleiste unter dem Hilfsmittel Text oder 
in CD Photo-Paint gleich drei Werkzeuge. Einfach probieren das was Du suchst ist dabei.
Ach so bevor Du böse Überraschungen in sache Farbe bekommst solltest Du
bei Extras-Farbverwaltung umstellen "Optimiert für professionelle Ausgabe".
Thomas


----------

